# Old Flashlight Mystery (quoted from www.shoudian.com)



## agentblue (Jul 27, 2006)

In Apr. 2006, there is a piece of news reported by some newspapers and serveral websites. In 1944, an American battleplane crashed in Daxi village, Magui town, Gaozhou, Guangdong, China. And the flashlight given to the villager can still work until now.




This news has caught NexTORCH’s attention. A flashlight could be used for over 60 years. What exciting news for a flashlight maker!



After preparing for some time, serveral people including Robin Liang, the president of NexTORCH Ltd. Inc., came to Daxi village to reveal the mystery of this flashlight in June.







We came to the small village in the valley after tossed for hours. The bumpy trip made everyone exhausted. We were welcomed by clerk Lu of Daxi village and an old man named Xinwen Lu, the owner of the flashlight.





They told us the story happened 60 years ago. Someday in Oct. 1944, an American battleplane crashed in the Wanshou moutain when it was taking its mission. There were five pilots in that plane. Four of them died in the crash and the last one was badly hurt. The wounded foreigner with red eyes and hair staggered to a villager called Rixiu Ning’s home. The virtuous villager took good care of the pilot. Finally, the cured man was taken to Luoding, and then was sent back to the U.S. by the government.







In order to show the appreciation to the villagers, the American pilot gave a military flashlight to Rixiu Ning. And then the flashlight was given to Xinwen Lu untill now.







After 62 years, the body of the flashlight had rusted. The damaged plating layer showed the original brass material. The bulb, glass and the reflector have broken because of aging. 











But the switch and the circuit could still work properly. The owner changed a new plastic reflector, some batteries, some bulbs and a rough glass. Because there was something wrong with the connection, we had to shake the flashlight to turn it on.







As the changed reflector and the glass were so rough that light output was very feeble and yellow. But it could make us astonished. What a amazing flashlight!







According to what the old man said, this flashlight was the first one at that time. It was really a luxury for them. They had to buy the battery in Magui town when the battery ran out. And then the flashlight went wrong several years later. After repaired by someone, the flashlight have been using till now.





What surprised us most is that this flashlight maker tried to build up their patents. We found the marks on the tailcap. It said “WINCHESTER,TRADE MAKE,MADE IN U.S.A”. And also the marks on the body said “Patent Jan. 6 1926, Patent Mar. 30. 1926”. All this informations had comfirmed the history of the flashlight. “80 years, more than double age of me. It’s unbelievable. Try to think about that, more than 80 years ago, the U.S. government had tried to equip their soldier with flashlights. And the excellent quality had highly improved their soilders’ fighting ability. I hope we could learn from them, learn from the flashlight.” Robin Liang said.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 27, 2006)

None of the links work.


----------



## Rando (Jul 27, 2006)

Uh, I don't get it. The flashlight still works after 60 years? They replaced the batteries, the reflector, the bulb, and the glass. I guess they should have said "The metal tube still conducts electricity after 60 years!"


----------



## Cornkid (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, but after so many years, the metal begins to corrode, the threads start to wear, and other events lead to its demise.

Excellent find!
-tom


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 27, 2006)

All I get are little red X`s. No pics. But that is a little funny. Nothing but a rusting body is original. Well, it must have value beyond, as a keep sake to the people. Way way cool!

Ken


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 27, 2006)

Remember the Scotsman's axe? He's had it for 45 years, replaced the handle four times and the head two.


----------



## OutdoorIdiot (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I think this is a really charming story!

The pictures work for me and they are very good, too.

Thanks.

PS: I wonder if this will make it in to Carrot's "flashlight story collection"?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmm, read it again. At the end they say they want to "learn from the flashlight"...sort of about the American way of life. Sounds to me like some American company might have a chance to get in the spotlight here. Can you imagine...Surfire gifting the town the latest toy they have in aprecation for helping the airman all those years ago. What a publicity stunt that would be...probably get a bunch of new CPF members too...and that we wouldn`t want...why cause good, inocent people to...well you know...become sick like us.

Ken


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 27, 2006)

no pics here either...jus tlittle "X"'s


AWESOME STORY!!!

So... did he get a new torrch out of the deal????


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 27, 2006)

I've still got my Grandpa's torches from his time in the fire brigade during WW2 - they work fine - sixty five years and counting. As far as I know, only the batteries have been changed. God bless Pifco and Everready!!!

The 3D cell one even has a focusing beam!!


Be lucky...


----------



## OutdoorIdiot (Jul 27, 2006)

Hopefully these images will work better, for those that don't see them in the OP's post:


----------



## NutSAK (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics again. I see them now.

I like the tactical flat-sided no-roll bezel! 

Nice brass patina!


----------



## greenLED (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for reloading the pics! I didn't even get to see the red "X".

Anyway, that's a fascinating story, agentblue, and welcome to CPF! That's definitely a flashlight with a history.

You mention NexTorch, are you associated with them?


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 27, 2006)

thats pretty cool go figure american quality.


----------



## Newuser01 (Jul 27, 2006)

This IS a nice story..

Just Great!


----------



## NutSAK (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to add.

Great story and NICE BEAMSHOT! Can I get one now comparing it to a 2D Maglite?


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 27, 2006)

Thankyou for the pics!!! They make the story that much better!!!!



But...did the fella get a new torch?


----------



## agentblue (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you for your reloading the pics. 
I don't know what's wrong with the links. Confusing~~

I just a flashlight newbie in China and I had bought a NexTORCH Magic Max flashlight. I found it was quite a beautiful flashlight.
So, when I saw this flashlight reports in www.shoudian.com, I try to translation it into English and post here to share with everyone.

I think it's quite a interesting story~


----------



## Nubo (Jul 28, 2006)

Rando said:


> Uh, I don't get it. The flashlight still works after 60 years? They replaced the batteries, the reflector, the bulb, and the glass. I guess they should have said "The metal tube still conducts electricity after 60 years!"




It's a miracle! :laughing:


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jul 29, 2006)

Pretty amazing, maybe there will be a bidding war between the flashlight companies for that light. The SWITCH still works!


----------



## watt4 (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks for the story and the pics !


----------



## agentblue (Aug 4, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> Thankyou for the pics!!! They make the story that much better!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But...did the fella get a new torch?


 
I have asked the sales of the NexTORCH. They said yes, they gave the oldman a new NexTORCH flashlight. But they didn't take that picture. What a pity!


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 4, 2006)

Great story and pics!! Thanks for sharing 
Btw,Good Job on the translating :goodjob:



-Chris


----------



## batman (Aug 4, 2006)

that is a beautiful village, very similar to Vietnamese countryside. I'm sure 60 years ago that flashlight would have been like today's surefire m6. The old man was probably handsome as well. :huh2:


----------



## lexina (Aug 4, 2006)

great story - really enjoyed reading it! thanks!


----------



## Somy Nex (Aug 4, 2006)

an excellent story, due in no small part to an excellent translation :thumbsup: 
i found it to be a good read


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 4, 2006)

wow... that is a quality light huh?

off topic: that guy looks like the teacher who took me for english oral mock examination today.


----------



## Lee1959 (Aug 4, 2006)

That is one light that would have many stories to tell. Thanks for the translation, it is interesting.


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 4, 2006)

NICE!!! he must have been so excited 



agentblue said:


> I have asked the sales of the NexTORCH. They said yes, they gave the oldman a new NexTORCH flashlight. But they didn't take that picture. What a pity!


----------

